
Online auction listings down 13% in boycott of eBay - nickb
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/techinvestor/corporatenews/2008-02-24-ebay-strike_N.htm
======
soundsop
I wonder if the average selling price increased since there are more buyers
per listing.

~~~
kingnothing
I wonder if lots of buyers heard about this and decided not to buy things from
eBay, thus lowering overall auction prices.

